# Everyone thinks I've gone mad...



## Miranda

Hi all,

A possible newbie here (I haven't made the leap into my own van...yet) looking for advice/reassurance/someone to tell me I'm leaping into this too soon...

Basically I live in North London and have been renting for several years. I'm 37, and lucky enough to be self employed. I really only need to be in London for 2 or 3 days a month, otherwise I can work anywhere there's a laptop an wifi/signal on my phone.

Unfortunately, as I *am* self employed, it can be a ballache to get the references together for estate agents. I literally just got turned down for a flat because I wanted to pay the years lease up front - A-OK with the estate agents, not so OK with the landlord who thought that was a sure sign I was super dodgy*, so rather than take my money, he wanted someone who would pay monthly? Yeah, doesn't make sense to me either..

Anyway, I find myself with the money in my pocket and unwilling to give it to a landlord. I also can't get a mortgage - nor do I want one for what is basically a tiny, overpriced breeding box in some new build homage to 1984, filled with rat racers.

So...I'd like to take full advantage of being self employed, with a large enough sum to buy an okish motorhome, and take to the road.

It's something I've always wanted to do, but it's only been the last few days that I've taken it seriously. I've found a van I like (auto trail scout, '99. I'll happily post the specs if anyone's interested in seeing if it looks up to scratch?) and I have a month left to get rid of all my stuff and start a new adventure.

I'm hoping that wild camping will save money - my plan is wild camp 5 out of 7 days as I tootle around the UK and Europe whilst I still can.

Does this seem viable? Feasible? Ridiculous? The thought of having my own space where I can change neighbours, see the world, and have a new vista as my view every morning is becoming a bit too much to resist...

PS - The day I buy the van will be the first day I ever drive one one - I've chosen an automatic with reverse parking camera, but still. But I kind of figure that just Doing It is the best way to learn..




*I am, but only in that way that anyone who freelances in media is


----------



## maingate

Buy a Damp Meter, it's the most important tool to check a secondhand vehicle with. It is not unknown for an Autotrail to have a damp area (strangely, less so on older ones). Repairing damp issues is very expensive so beware.


----------



## Clunegapyears

I’m no expert but plenty on here are.  Use them to get advice. You won’t regret your decision if you get the right an for you.  Look at loads.  Knock on doors and have a nosey - people generally don’t mind.


----------



## barryd

Might also be worth joining the two big clubs, caravan and motorhome club and caravan and camping club and seeking out some of their small five van sites on farms etc.  If you find the basic ones say on a farm and wanted to stay in one place for a few weeks you would probably get a good deal for not much money.  Just another option to wilding which generally most people move on from place to place every day or every couple of days.  Long term that can get a bit of a chore.  For spring summer and autumn get a decent solar system fitted so your able to be off grid for as long as required.  That gives you a lot more freedom.  Winter. Find somewhere with hookup.  Dont arse around sitting in the dark worrying about the gas or turning the TV on.

Internet is dead easy now and cheap. Mifi, Wifi extenders etc. Even a hot spot on an iphone.


----------



## wildebus

Something to bear in mind ...

You say you only need to be in London 2-3 days a month?  You'll need to bear in mind that unless you get a camper with a pretty new base vehicle  (2013 or so for diesel), going to London will cost you at least £100 a day. (if you are able to commute in and out on those 2-3 days than no worries  )


----------



## jagmanx

*Boring stuff*

But Make a list
You will need an address to use (and be on Electoral roll....Insurance)
I suggest an agency rather than a friends house. The agency will use poste restante for Items that need to be posted BUT scanning and email is used for simple letters/documents etc
Bank DVLA etc etc
Insurance should be told you are "full-timing"

I assume from what you post that you are well aware that many many things can be dealt with on-line
You can use libraries for printing and scanning or take photos (I prefer scanning for quality)

Keeping a doctor maybe a problem !

What about the depths of winter..Long dark evenings OK It seems you can use your laptop and do work.
But Power ? Solar about as much use as a chocolate teapot for 2 months

Your freshwater may dump if it gets cold
Grey water may freeze

You will need to venture away from London for Wild spots

C&CC (&CAMC) cheaper sites usually close over the winter

Ok to go into London 2 or 3 times a month parkup and commute
(example a pub in Taplow/Maidenhead and train to Paddington..I just post this as I know it
Stroud Farm Holyport/Maidenhead would be good but not in winter)

Not aiming to put you off just trying to help you get all bases covered

Yes as had been posted get a damp check done
Make sure the vehicle is big enough but not too big.

Beware the deep mid-winter

Assuming you deal with the above I see the biggest problem is finding suitable and cheap/free places to overnight and also getting Freshwater and dumping black water.

You will need a backup plan for if (no when) the vehicle is unavailable (Mech repairs or Habitation repairs etc)........ friends airbnb travelodge and more
Hope this helps

PS my comments are based on 5 years of living in the vehicle for a full 6 months (summer  only)


----------



## phillybarbour

Hi and welcome along. Living in a van is very different but does suit lots of people. Your circumstances indicate it may well suit you, budget on spending a little more once you but a van. Everyone soon discovers there’s a few extras you need eg, solar, bigger batteries, refillableable gas bottles the list goes on.


----------



## Herbenny

Just do it, you are in such a prime and enviable position. 
To be able to work for yourself on the road.
Oh to be 37 with money in my pocket, dreams in my head and best of all choices.

You won't look back, that I'm sure of and best of all you have a community here that can offer you help and advice and friendship along the way 

Good luck


----------



## barryd

wildebus said:


> Something to bear in mind ...
> 
> You say you only need to be in London 2-3 days a month?  You'll need to bear in mind that unless you get a camper with a pretty new base vehicle  (2013 or so for diesel), going to London will cost you at least £100 a day. (if you are able to commute in and out on those 2-3 days than no worries  )



I would just park up in one of the satellite towns like Watford, taxi to the station or bike.  17min from Watford Junction to Euston.  I wouldnt even take a car into central London.  Plus you can then hit the bars after work!


----------



## antiquesam

The biggest difference between van living and a bricks and mortar is that all the things you take for granted, like water, gas, and sewage have to searched for and preserved. We have a system of 3 to 4 nights wilding and then one on a cheap five van club site with electric hookup, so that my wife can dry her hair and we can empty and fill the tanks. Once every two weeks we have a day or two in a Club site with laundrette facilities to do the washing. Winters can be bleak and most people go south to Spain or Portugal, but this wouldn't be and option for you, unless you could fly back on a cheap flight and sofa surf.


----------



## trevskoda

Do get someone from here to look over any van which you may or may not buy,some makes are well known for leeks damp and poor build,swift springs to mind and old fiats with g/box troubles.
When you do find a van then things like solar for spring to autum for power are a must,12v tv if thats you thing,heating whether a old floor gas heater or a blown diesel heater is a must in deep winter.
Dont panic about water as a few 10ltr cans can be kept in side to stop freezing and some antifreeze down plug hole will stop waste tank freezing to.
Do make sure you buy a sound van as it will be home not a toy,good luck from Co Antrim.


----------



## GreggBear

Go for it! Wish I'd done the same when I was your age. I spent years driving hub all over the country so got my travelling kicks that way, but I'm 52 now & regret not just taking off full time when I was younger. Sure you'll have a blast & it sounds like the lifestyle will fit round work etc. Research everything well & be sure it will work but if you feel it's right for you then get out on the road.


----------



## Miranda

wildebus said:


> Something to bear in mind ...
> 
> You say you only need to be in London 2-3 days a month?  You'll need to bear in mind that unless you get a camper with a pretty new base vehicle  (2013 or so for diesel), going to London will cost you at least £100 a day. (if you are able to commute in and out on those 2-3 days than no worries  )



Yep yep, it's just a commute - leave the bus near a tube and pop in


----------



## Miranda

Hi all,

Wow, what a fab response! ALL of those replies had great points and advice - thank you 

Great tip about the longer term pitches with the clubs - does anyone have a rough idea of how much they cost? 

And i have a damp meter on order! Hurrah!

I'm worried about the cold, I hear motorhomes can be freezing in the mornings and all the models I can afford have 'hot air blower' systems. But if I'm hooked up to the mains I guess an electric heater would be ok? I think I just need an idea of _how_ cold it's going to be? :anyone:?

I've seen a few people post about Doctors, and wondered if this might be any good _in the future_ (It's in London only at the moment, but a friend of mine is beta testing it further afield so it might be something that rolls out in the future) Basically it's GP appointments online and via video. NHS Doctor Appointments Online | GP at hand 

If anyone's interested - and I'd be very grateful for a 2nd opinion - this is the one I was looking at - AUTO TRAIL SCOUT 4/5 BERTH MOTORHOME - MERCEDES SPRINTER 312D AUTO GEARBOX  | eBay


----------



## Nabsim

Just do it


----------



## Makzine

Well I think everyone has said it before, so, hello and :welcome:


----------



## trixie88

oh yes, go for it.........if it all works out........fine...
.......if it doesnt.....you have lost nothing, just back to square one.....
..and a lot of life, experience, memories etc gained in the process......

perfect opportunity to have an adventure and a different lifestyle.

   GO<<GO<<GO...........they say you regret more things you dont do than those you do......

GOOD LUCK.........


----------



## clf86ha

is your chosen  van winterised?..otherwise you may find yourself frozen up during a harsh winter.

what heating method does it have? gas can be devoured during the winter and is expensive too, so do you have space for decent sized refillable tanks.

Storage? if it's your main home, holding all your worldly chattels, does it have sufficient payload and space for them.

lots to consider


----------



## harrow

Miranda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A possible newbie here (I haven't made the leap into my own van...yet) looking for advice/reassurance/someone to tell me I'm leaping into this too soon...
> 
> Basically I live in North London and have been renting for several years. I'm 37, and lucky enough to be self employed. I really only need to be in London for 2 or 3 days a month, otherwise I can work anywhere there's a laptop an wifi/signal on my phone.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I *am* self employed, it can be a ballache to get the references together for estate agents. I literally just got turned down for a flat because I wanted to pay the years lease up front - A-OK with the estate agents, not so OK with the landlord who thought that was a sure sign I was super dodgy*, so rather than take my money, he wanted someone who would pay monthly? Yeah, doesn't make sense to me either..
> 
> Anyway, I find myself with the money in my pocket and unwilling to give it to a landlord. I also can't get a mortgage - nor do I want one for what is basically a tiny, overpriced breeding box in some new build homage to 1984, filled with rat racers.
> 
> So...I'd like to take full advantage of being self employed, with a large enough sum to buy an okish motorhome, and take to the road.
> 
> It's something I've always wanted to do, but it's only been the last few days that I've taken it seriously. I've found a van I like (auto trail scout, '99. I'll happily post the specs if anyone's interested in seeing if it looks up to scratch?) and I have a month left to get rid of all my stuff and start a new adventure.
> 
> I'm hoping that wild camping will save money - my plan is wild camp 5 out of 7 days as I tootle around the UK and Europe whilst I still can.
> 
> Does this seem viable? Feasible? Ridiculous? The thought of having my own space where I can change neighbours, see the world, and have a new vista as my view every morning is becoming a bit too much to resist...
> 
> PS - The day I buy the van will be the first day I ever drive one one - I've chosen an automatic with reverse parking camera, but still. But I kind of figure that just Doing It is the best way to learn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am, but only in that way that anyone who freelances in media is



Obvious question, will you take you van on the days you are in London ? If so you will have to cope with the LEZ and the ULEZ ?


----------



## wildebus

barryd said:


> I would just park up in one of the satellite towns like Watford, taxi to the station or bike.  17min from Watford Junction to Euston.  I wouldnt even take a car into central London.  Plus you can then hit the bars after work!


It just depends if a vehicle was needed when in London or not if you go in for work.

I used to be a Service Engineer going to either Government Buildings or BT Exchanges and spent most days in Central London - had to have the car for the tools and parts - no choice about it.
Two decades later I lived in St Albans and used to go to London to visit clients in the city centre, but had to carry no more than a laptop - then it was Train to Kings Cross, and with 8 an hour didn't bother with a timetable, just turned up at the station.


----------



## wildebus

Miranda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, what a fab response! ALL of those replies had great points and advice - thank you
> 
> Great tip about the longer term pitches with the clubs - does anyone have a rough idea of how much they cost?
> 
> And i have a damp meter on order! Hurrah!
> 
> I'm worried about the cold, I hear motorhomes can be freezing in the mornings and all the models I can afford have 'hot air blower' systems. But if I'm hooked up to the mains I guess an electric heater would be ok? I think I just need an idea of _how_ cold it's going to be? :anyone:?
> 
> I've seen a few people post about Doctors, and wondered if this might be any good _in the future_ (It's in London only at the moment, but a friend of mine is beta testing it further afield so it might be something that rolls out in the future) Basically it's GP appointments online and via video. NHS Doctor Appointments Online | GP at hand
> 
> If anyone's interested - and I'd be very grateful for a 2nd opinion - this is the one I was looking at - AUTO TRAIL SCOUT 4/5 BERTH MOTORHOME - MERCEDES SPRINTER 312D AUTO GEARBOX  | eBay



If you have no current ties right now, then you have nothing to lose to give it a go.  At the very least by the end of the summer you will have saved a fortune in rent!

I've never full-timed but the comments about getting a campsite pitch with hookup come winter makes sense - you can have electric heating (far better than gas or diesel if you are able to), and access to facilities such as toilet, showers, maybe laundry with some places?

I'd suggest you also rent a lockup for your bits and pieces you may have until you are sure you have made the right choice for you.

Don't know about the price of the Motorhome in the link above but in general terms the Mercedes Sprinters of that era are pretty solid and reliable so a likely good base?


----------



## jagmanx

*Worth investing*

in LPG refillable if you have enuff cash


----------



## Miranda

Stuff - I'm so bored of it. I only have a few things I really can't live without and I'll have enough room for them. Otherwise I'll happily carboot the lot tomorrow.

Work - No, I'm not planning on taking the van into central London. I'll park up and commute in


----------



## barryd

Miranda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow, what a fab response! ALL of those replies had great points and advice - thank you
> 
> Great tip about the longer term pitches with the clubs - does anyone have a rough idea of how much they cost?
> 
> And i have a damp meter on order! Hurrah!
> 
> I'm worried about the cold, I hear motorhomes can be freezing in the mornings and all the models I can afford have 'hot air blower' systems. But if I'm hooked up to the mains I guess an electric heater would be ok? I think I just need an idea of _how_ cold it's going to be? :anyone:?
> 
> I've seen a few people post about Doctors, and wondered if this might be any good _in the future_ (It's in London only at the moment, but a friend of mine is beta testing it further afield so it might be something that rolls out in the future) Basically it's GP appointments online and via video. NHS Doctor Appointments Online | GP at hand
> 
> If anyone's interested - and I'd be very grateful for a 2nd opinion - this is the one I was looking at - AUTO TRAIL SCOUT 4/5 BERTH MOTORHOME - MERCEDES SPRINTER 312D AUTO GEARBOX  | eBay



You should have no bother keeping warm in that van in anything the UK can throw at you.  Ours is an old 1996 Kontiki which has grade 3 insulation which I think is designed to keep it at 20c inside when its -10 outside or something like that but obviously thats with the heating on in the van.  You basically have two choices in winter.  Either go through a shed load of gas or the more sensible option as I said earlier find a friendly farmer with a five van site with hookup and do a deal.  I have one up here and it costs me about six quid a night out of season including hookup for a long stay.  You might struggle to get that kind of deal but somewhere near.  Thats normally about the price per night of a cheap 5 van site without hookup.   The fire in ours with blown air (which you dont really need, the fire is enough) is fantastic and we have wild camped in winter down to -17c and ive been sat inside in a T shirt.  I used a full cylinder of gas in about five days though.  As said. I wouldnt even bother to try and wild long term in winter.  Find hookup.  We have a 2kw convector heater from Argos that we stand in front of the fire for when on hookup with three settings. 2kw, 1250kw or 750kw.  Brilliant and fills the whole van. Twenty quid.

Strictly speaking both the clubs 5 van sites are supposed to be a max stay of 28 days but you will have no bother finding a friendly farmer who will bend the rules a bit.  To be honest they never ask if your a member either.

On that van it might be worth checking if it has had regular habitation checks which will include stuff like damp readings, gas safety etc.

The only thing to watch out for on that Autortrail is I think it will have an external water tank which as said by another poster might freeze up in the depth of winter. Ours in the Kontiki are internal so we have never had a problem but ive been next to an Autotrail like that when his tanks froze up.  You can get heaters and lagging though I believe and for the waste if you can just leave it open if appropriate (some people are a bit iffy about that but on grass in a field in the winter not a problem.


----------



## Pauljenny

jagmanx said:


> But Make a list
> You will need an address to use (and be on Electoral roll....Insurance)
> I suggest an agency rather than a friends house. The agency will use poste restante for Items that need to be posted BUT scanning and email is used for simple letters/documents etc
> Bank DVLA etc etc
> Insurance should be told you are "full-timing"
> 
> I assume from what you post that you are well aware that many many things can be dealt with on-line
> You can use libraries for printing and scanning or take photos (I prefer scanning for quality)
> 
> Keeping a doctor maybe a problem !
> 
> What about the depths of winter..Long dark evenings OK It seems you can use your laptop and do work.
> But Power ? Solar about as much use as a chocolate teapot for 2 months
> 
> Your freshwater may dump if it gets cold
> Grey water may freeze
> 
> You will need to venture away from London for Wild spots
> 
> C&CC (&CAMC) cheaper sites usually close over the winter
> 
> Ok to go into London 2 or 3 times a month parkup and commute
> (example a pub in Taplow/Maidenhead and train to Paddington..I just post this as I know it
> Stroud Farm Holyport/Maidenhead would be good but not in winter)
> 
> Not aiming to put you off just trying to help you get all bases covered
> 
> Yes as had been posted get a damp check done
> Make sure the vehicle is big enough but not too big.
> 
> Beware the deep mid-winter
> 
> Assuming you deal with the above I see the biggest problem is finding suitable and cheap/free places to overnight and also getting Freshwater and dumping black water.
> 
> You will need a backup plan for if (no when) the vehicle is unavailable (Mech repairs or Habitation repairs etc)........ friends airbnb travelodge and more
> Hope this helps
> 
> PS my comments are based on 5 years of living in the vehicle for a full 6 months (summer  only)


Phil speaks not with forked tongue.
We're in a similar situation to him.
A 20 year old van is only as good as it's previous owners have treated it.. You're at their mercy.
Not many motorhome dealers end up in heaven.. One of their commonest sins is telling massive fibs, to innocent punters.


----------



## Miranda

barryd said:


> You should have no bother keeping warm in that van in anything the UK can throw at you.  Ours is an old 1996 Kontiki which has grade 3 insulation which I think is designed to keep it at 20c inside when its -10 outside or something like that but obviously thats with the heating on in the van.  You basically have two choices in winter.  Either go through a shed load of gas or the more sensible option as I said earlier find a friendly farmer with a five van site with hookup and do a deal.  I have one up here and it costs me about six quid a night out of season including hookup for a long stay.  You might struggle to get that kind of deal but somewhere near.  Thats normally about the price per night of a cheap 5 van site without hookup.   The fire in ours with blown air (which you dont really need, the fire is enough) is fantastic and we have wild camped in winter down to -17c and ive been sat inside in a T shirt.  I used a full cylinder of gas in about five days though.  As said. I wouldnt even bother to try and wild long term in winter.  Find hookup.  We have a 2kw convector heater from Argos that we stand in front of the fire for when on hookup with three settings. 2kw, 1250kw or 750kw.  Brilliant and fills the whole van. Twenty quid.
> 
> Strictly speaking both the clubs 5 van sites are supposed to be a max stay of 28 days but you will have no bother finding a friendly farmer who will bend the rules a bit.  To be honest they never ask if your a member either.
> 
> On that van it might be worth checking if it has had regular habitation checks which will include stuff like damp readings, gas safety etc.
> 
> The only thing to watch out for on that Autortrail is I think it will have an external water tank which as said by another poster might freeze up in the depth of winter. Ours in the Kontiki are internal so we have never had a problem but ive been next to an Autotrail like that when his tanks froze up.  You can get heaters and lagging though I believe and for the waste if you can just leave it open if appropriate (some people are a bit iffy about that but on grass in a field in the winter not a problem.



Hah! Kontiki was the one that made me think a MH would be pretty nifty! Thankfs for the info


----------



## Miranda

jagmanx said:


> But Make a list
> You will need an address to use (and be on Electoral roll....Insurance)
> I suggest an agency rather than a friends house. The agency will use poste restante for Items that need to be posted BUT scanning and email is used for simple letters/documents etc
> Bank DVLA etc etc
> Insurance should be told you are "full-timing"
> 
> I assume from what you post that you are well aware that many many things can be dealt with on-line
> You can use libraries for printing and scanning or take photos (I prefer scanning for quality)
> 
> Keeping a doctor maybe a problem !
> 
> What about the depths of winter..Long dark evenings OK It seems you can use your laptop and do work.
> But Power ? Solar about as much use as a chocolate teapot for 2 months
> 
> Your freshwater may dump if it gets cold
> Grey water may freeze
> 
> You will need to venture away from London for Wild spots
> 
> C&CC (&CAMC) cheaper sites usually close over the winter
> 
> Ok to go into London 2 or 3 times a month parkup and commute
> (example a pub in Taplow/Maidenhead and train to Paddington..I just post this as I know it
> Stroud Farm Holyport/Maidenhead would be good but not in winter)
> 
> Not aiming to put you off just trying to help you get all bases covered
> 
> Yes as had been posted get a damp check done
> Make sure the vehicle is big enough but not too big.
> 
> Beware the deep mid-winter
> 
> Assuming you deal with the above I see the biggest problem is finding suitable and cheap/free places to overnight and also getting Freshwater and dumping black water.
> 
> You will need a backup plan for if (no when) the vehicle is unavailable (Mech repairs or Habitation repairs etc)........ friends airbnb travelodge and more
> Hope this helps
> 
> PS my comments are based on 5 years of living in the vehicle for a full 6 months (summer  only)



Thanks! I'll definitely make plans for the Winter - spain sounds like a good idea with the cheap flights but who knows! Not sure if I'm big and ugly enough to deal with frozen poop water...


----------



## r4dent

Miranda said:


> *Everyone thinks I've gone mad*...



Being mad is not compulsory in this group,


Bit it does help you to fit in :banana::banana:


----------



## Miranda

OK, bear with me...

I'm getting the feeling that it really is the luck of the draw to find the right MH for you. Newer models don't seem to have the sturdiness of older ones, and older ones may have suffered at the hands of previous owners.

Sounds like my love life.

It's a shame I can't see the cost of longer term pitches without joining the clubs, but totally understand why they wouldn't hand that info out for free. 

I'm loving all the information though!

Just one other thing...how convenient are they? Like...it is a pain to go to a big supermarket in them? Once you're parked up do you have to remain parked up or can you use them MH to do your big shop? Sorry...I just don't want to be stuck in field without me tea..


 Thank you all SO much


----------



## trevskoda

Only prob in some places is height barriers or for me hospitals where the ticket mach is so low down and cannot reach from cab window.:mad2:


----------



## Pauljenny

Miranda said:


> OK, bear with me...
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that it really is the luck of the draw to find the right MH for you. Newer models don't seem to have the sturdiness of older ones, and older ones may have suffered at the hands of previous owners.
> 
> Sounds like my love life.
> 
> It's a shame I can't see the cost of longer term pitches without joining the clubs, but totally understand why they wouldn't hand that info out for free.
> 
> I'm loving all the information though!
> 
> Just one other thing...how convenient are they? Like...it is a pain to go to a big supermarket in them? Once you're parked up do you have to remain parked up or can you use them MH to do your big shop? Sorry...I just don't want to be stuck in field without me tea..
> 
> 
> Thank you all SO much


.
.
Try not to get a van that's too big for your needs.
They are difficult to manoeuvre, don't fit standard parking spaces and are ungainly in shopping centres.. Some of which may have height barriers. 
Ferries charge by length and height.
Long vans, with extensive overhangs, behind the rear wheels, have problems with ramps and steep inclines .
Have fun and adventures.
.
You'll certainly never be bored.
Good luck.


----------



## barryd

Miranda said:


> OK, bear with me...
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that it really is the luck of the draw to find the right MH for you. Newer models don't seem to have the sturdiness of older ones, and older ones may have suffered at the hands of previous owners.
> 
> Sounds like my love life.
> 
> It's a shame I can't see the cost of longer term pitches without joining the clubs, but totally understand why they wouldn't hand that info out for free.
> 
> I'm loving all the information though!
> 
> Just one other thing...how convenient are they? Like...it is a pain to go to a big supermarket in them? Once you're parked up do you have to remain parked up or can you use them MH to do your big shop? Sorry...I just don't want to be stuck in field without me tea..
> 
> 
> Thank you all SO much



If your talking about the five van sites know as CL or CS (Certified location and Certified Site) run by the two big clubs then they are generally out of main towns or on the outskirts. Usually pretty rural.  There is no problem moving your van for the day and coming back though but a few things to consider. Many grass pitches will be out of bounds in winter but not always. Some have hard standing or both, a fair few shut in the winter but there are something like 4000 across the UK.  Think about secondary transport if your not wanting to move the van much. We carry a scooter on ours but you open up a whole new can of worms there as hardly any vans have the capacity to take one (payload). Electric bikes, push bikes or even towing a car on an A frame or trailer is another option.

Prices for these little sites (its a while since ive used them apart from my favourite one) are generally anything from a fiver to a tenner for a basic one with just water and emptying but no hookup to ten to fifteen pounds for one with hookup although some are up to twenty quid now I gather.  I prefer the basic ones out in the middle of nowhere.

Its a pity your tied to London as I would say forget the UK. You could (and I have) just trundle around France, Italy or Germany indefinitely and park up for free or a few Euros on their thousands of motorhome stopovers all year long and wilding is easier.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Miranda,

You're in the right place for the journey you're about to set off on - you lucky, lucky girl!  

Try this thread here for even more info:

Pros & Cons of Fulltiming

A good man to get in touch with (if he's still around?!) is Nesting Zombie. He has full-timed in an Autotrail, bigger than the Mercedes one you've posted up, for a few years and knows a heck of a lot about the pros & cons, what works what doesn't, and is always happy to share info and give advice.

As said elsewhere, if you can get someone who 'knows' to go check any vans out with you.

I would also recommend joining this site as a full member and also sister site motorhomer.com, there is an absolute goldmine of information and good people on both sites.

Good luck finding the right van - go for it!!!


----------



## yorkslass

I've just been reminded, with you mentioning NZombie, that if he's on a site for a few weeks, he does his shopping online and has it delivered.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

Take it to the Algarve for winter and fly back for work. You won't need to use campsites over here at all so will save you money and give you a higher quality of life. Flights are dirt cheap out of season.

I also work from my van and have been here since Nov. I've wild camped every night I've been here.

You can also get unlimited 4g internet in Portugal, but not in Spain.

This is a good channel for fulltiming in the UK YouTube


----------



## Miranda

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to say a BIG thanks to everyone who commented and gave me some tips. I've drastically rethought my strategy (bigger is better!) and have been looking around for a smaller van, suitable for me on me todd - and for climbing hills!

I'm also going petrol - ooh, controversial - but I'd rather be able to get into LEZ through Europe without worrying. Plus my budget won't allow for much of a choice of post 2002 vehicles. 

I think I've found a good van - it'll need a few bits added (solar panel, refillable gas, reverse mirror) but I can add those and still be within my budget.

I've also avidly been watching youtube videos!

So a big thanks  I'm genuinely excited!


----------



## Herbenny

Miranda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to say a BIG thanks to everyone who commented and gave me some tips. I've drastically rethought my strategy (bigger is better!) and have been looking around for a smaller van, suitable for me on me todd - and for climbing hills!
> 
> I'm also going petrol - ooh, controversial - but I'd rather be able to get into LEZ through Europe without worrying. Plus my budget won't allow for much of a choice of post 2002 vehicles.
> 
> I think I've found a good van - it'll need a few bits added (solar panel, refillable gas, reverse mirror) but I can add those and still be within my budget.
> 
> I've also avidly been watching youtube videos!
> 
> So a big thanks  I'm genuinely excited!




It took us six vans before we got the right one for us. Your doing the right thing by researching and deciding what your priorities are.  A fixed bed was a definite for me, I wished I had known that six vans ago 

I'm glad your feeling excited about it all and don't listen to others who try to hinder your dreams ...
I can imagine fulltiming isn't all sunshine and rainbows, but it's half the fun finding out. 

We had a lovely member on here called Sue who sadly died last year she was an elderly lady who after years of looking after her mum decided that she was going to sell up and travel in her big rv around U.K. and  Europe. You may still be able to find her blog called "the world is my lobster" 
She remains so inspirational to a lot of us and certainly makes us realise that life is for the here and now. 

Good luck with your van hunting and keep us posted... I think your going to love the lifestyle


----------



## me and the dog

*no yous haint insane*

The only thing i would say to you is B4 buying make sure its not a rust bucket. get under it with a torch and a screwdriver. If its on a ford chassis that old, dont buy it at all. Look for a low mileage well maintained VW T4 that old. lots of luck.:have fun:


----------



## sasquatch

Join just one club,Caravan and Motor home club seems to have more central locations and then ********* for stop overs-and of course here,which is the best 'club' of all!


----------



## witzend

Get someone with experience to look over van for you. An at age 37 does your driving licence cover you for over 
 3.5 ton vehicles Best of luck


----------



## vindiboy

witzend said:


> Get someone with experience to look over van for you. An at age 37 does your driving licence cover you for over
> 3.5 to be vehicles Best of luck


I was just about to bring that up too,no licence no Insurance so be aware, make sure that whatever van you settle for has enough storage space, very important especially if full timing and be sure that you are not over weight,the van I mean he he,best of luck.


----------



## Debroos

You can look at prices on both the caravan and camping club and the caravan and motorhome club but obviously not at any deals you might be able to negotiate.
There are, as said, sites with hook up and hard standing open all year for 10 to 15 quid, so you could definitely get one for a tenner at least....
The other advantage of joining, at least the C&M club is that they do reductions on most ferries that are well worth having, about £40 return, I think for us going to Ireland. It pretty much covers the cost of joining.

Go for it, you may get a bit discouraged as you start off but I'm sure it will pass.
As everyone has said, do the planning. You'll love it!
and if you don't you can always sell it. They hold their value pretty well but I bet you don't.
Best of luck.


----------



## REC

Go for it! All the earlier advice is really useful, not full-time ourselves but have spent several months at a time in the van. Have you thought of housesitting somewhere for short periods in winter? You could still work from home, have mod cons at someone elses expense and have somewhere to park the van and maybe get servicing etc done also? Many expats in Europe  get housesitters in while they return to UK, may have to feed chickens or cat/ dog sit, but could be another option?
There is a thread on here somewhere(??) About things which are essential to have in a motorhome and also one on useless items purchased! Space will be limited so we always try and buy things which have at least two uses..and don't buy things which look as though they would be useful "sometime" unless there is a specific need now!! 

Oh and welcome!!


----------

